

YC bug: can't edit comment - edu

I can't edit a comment just after posting http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=93343 There appears the link to the edit page, but the edit pages ends after the "text" label. The textbox, the button, etcetera are missing :(<p>My browser is Safari 3.0.4 ("Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; Intel Mac OS X; en-us) AppleWebKit/523.10.6 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/3.0.4 Safari/523.10.6").
======
pg
Sure enough, that's a bug. Will fix in the morning.

~~~
pg
Ok, fixed. If anyone's curious, this bug was an interesting example of what
happens when you're simultaneously writing a language and an application. For
a few months I experimented with having a literal return itself when
funcalled. You'd never do this in an ordinary call; the advantage was that it
was more convenient to use literals in function-building functions like
compose, complement, etc.

I eventually decided this was a bad feature because it concealed so many bugs.
But of course the price of getting rid of something bad for that reason is
that all the bugs it had been concealing are exposed. I caught nearly all of
them, but not this one. (For a few hours yesterday morning the comment counts
were wrong, but no one seemed to notice.)

On the whole, this application has been surprisingly reliable. We log all
runtime errors, and before this it had been weeks since one occurred.

~~~
edu
Cool. Thank you Paul!

